

The New Silicon Valley Douchebag - ardit33
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/17/the-new-silicon-valley-douchebag/

======
staunch
I wish articles on HN showed author, like:

The New Silicon Valley Douchebag (Sarah Lacy @ techcrunch.com)
______________________________________________________

That way I'd know not to click 90% of TC articles. I hate giving them page
views for crappy/link bait articles.

------
Aloisius
I'll be sure to walk into the Creamery and start talking about how my company
will make (hundreds of) billions of dollars when Sarah Lacy is there. It'll be
a fun hobby and retribution for having clicked on this linkbait.

------
zitterbewegung
Wow, an incredibly vapid piece by techcrunch. I didn't learn much and it seems
to play on your feelings more than anything else. It reminds me why I dislike
techcrunch...

------
lukifer
All complex ecosystems have parasites, and success breeds imitators. No news
here.

~~~
pohl
_All complex ecosystems have parasites_

Come on, give her _some_ credit: at least she linked to an amusing video.

~~~
mikegreenberg
Didn't you notice? The piece was to promote the video. (Which you watched. So,
yes, credit is due.)

